# Problems after hysterectomy



## SecondWind (May 10, 2019)

Gynocologist told me that my vagina is atrophying and that i need vaginal estrogen cream. Sex has been very painful and that was the reason for the recent gyno visit. Has anyone else had this problem? Did it resolve itself with the cream? Does anyone know of natural alternatives or do I need to buy the tiny tube of $450 cream for the rest of my life?


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

SecondWind said:


> Gynocologist told me that my vagina is atrophying and that i need vaginal estrogen cream. Sex has been very painful and that was the reason for the recent gyno visit. Has anyone else had this problem? Did it resolve itself with the cream? Does anyone know of natural alternatives or do I need to buy the tiny tube of $450 cream for the rest of my life?


The insertable estrogen tablets don't cost that much and they work. Name brand is Vagifem, generic is Yuvafem.


----------



## SecondWind (May 10, 2019)

Do I need a prescription?


----------



## SecondWind (May 10, 2019)

And how often to you insert one?


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

I’m not a doctor, but I’m post menopausal so I have experienced similar symptoms. Vaginal atrophy and painful sex. I had some bladder issues too (had to go NOW). Dr put me on Vagifem. It’s a tablet you insert into vagina. He told me to use it daily for a few weeks and now I use it twice a week. I also bought Replens (vagina moisturizer) which I put in every 3 days. So now my V is very high maintenance! Lol :x. But worth it. My Dr taught me how to gently stretch my insides. Sex too fast can hurt and tear and that’s no fun! With a patient partner all will be fine soon enough. Now we enjoy PIV about 2-3X a week after about 3 months of all this routine. Well worth it. Trust me. The more you use your V, the stronger it becomes and pain goes away. At least it did for me. You should really talk to your Gyne or Family doctor or any sexual health clinic for advice. And where I live, Vagifem is a prescription and I have never paid $450 for it. Hope this helps.


----------



## SecondWind (May 10, 2019)

"Atrophied vagina" sounded so bleak. What a relief to know that the pain and stiffness is reversible and that there are less expensive estrogen tablets out there! How much is a 90 day supply?


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Best advice is call your pharmacy. Price depends on a lot of factors. Look up Atrophic vaginitis or vagina atrophy on GOOD QUALITY medical sites like Mayo Clinic. Information is your best friend, but only if it’s accurate.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

SecondWind said:


> Gynocologist told me that my vagina is atrophying and that i need vaginal estrogen cream. Sex has been very painful and that was the reason for the recent gyno visit. Has anyone else had this problem? Did it resolve itself with the cream? Does anyone know of natural alternatives or do I need to buy the tiny tube of $450 cream for the rest of my life?


Wife is post-menopausal, she has been on the estrogen cream for a while now. Took a little while to kick in but things have improved greatly!


----------



## SecondWind (May 10, 2019)

How long did it take to reverse it?


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

SecondWind said:


> How long did it take to reverse it?


Interesting question So, my sense is that over a couple months the initial symptoms went away. On the other hand, some time later she developed pain on entry. That lasted a while, say 4 months or so and was pretty concerning. I started doing a LOT more foreplay and eventually the pain seemed to go away and her orgasm's actually came back which had been mostly absent for a couple of years. Lately she doesn't seem to need / want the extra warm-up but is enjoying herself much more and mostly consistently, if that makes any sense.


----------

